# Removals To Spain?



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so its not a big job im just 1 person but now i think about it posting about 6 big boxes or so through royal mail may not be the best option.

What is the best option in getting belongings to spain?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so its not a big job im just 1 person but now i think about it posting about 6 big boxes or so through royal mail may not be the best option.
> 
> What is the best option in getting belongings to spain?
> 
> Thanks



You can hire space on a road train - a lorry that drives back an forth, you could hire a one way van hire, or you could get a removal company to take it - prices vary, but if you havent got alot it shouldnt be too dear. We use a company called "Spain-Uk-Spain" who to go back and forth on a regular basis

Jo xxx


----------



## kerlio30 (Aug 30, 2010)

also u can find any spanish can do it for you...


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Might be worth trying Ecoparcel - best parcel offers everyday! who come highly recommended on another forum I subscribe to.


----------

